# SeaChem Replenish



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

Anybody else use the Replenish in their tanks? I have 3 tanks - 125g male hap/peacock, 29g Brichardi, 20 Shellie's and LFS said using the stuff would be a good idea in all my tanks as it helps fins, illness, etc.

I don't mind using it if its a good idea....but with a 125g tank now...a bottle doesn't last long.

Any thoughts?


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't like adding anything to the water so long as GH and KH are acceptable. That product seems to be geared to people using ro/di water and claims to replace needed minerals removed through the process. As with any aquarium product there really isn't any thing to govern their claims. I would say you don't need this at all if GH and KH in your tank are fine, and if not there are better ways to get those mineral levels up.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

KH is the key measurement for your fish. Do you have a test for it, or can you have it tested? 
If your KH is very low, you can just add a little baking soda to your water changes. You probably would have noticed them scraping against the rocks and substrate if your water was too soft, so I doubt you will need to do anything. Remember that adding things to the water introduces a source of error that can be dangerous to the fish!


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks. Never have tested kH. Ill pick up a test and see where I'm at


----------

